# Reynolds Ouzo Pro Proprietary Brake Nut



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

Ti nut
Ouzo Pro/UL Proprietary Brake Nut
$7 + $10 to ship is not something I would even consider.

Does anybody have a source of this kind of nut around the Bay Area?
Thank you in advance for any leads.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't know if QBP stocks it or not, but I think you should probably ask your favorite shop if they can order it through them (QBP).


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

Cruzer2424 said:


> I don't know if QBP stocks it or not, but I think you should probably ask your favorite shop if they can order it through them (QBP).



C, looks like I'm SOL on this one. Even the QBP catalog does not have anything to match this nut


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm... do you know what makes it special? Is it just an extra long brake nut?


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Hmm... do you know what makes it special? Is it just an extra long brake nut?


The OD of this nut is smaller than the QBP ones. I just measured the ones I have, Ti and steel and they came out at around 7.9mm. I haven't measured a Reynolds nut yet but I'm guessing around 7.5 and the hole on the Ouzo is prolly around 7.6. I wonder if this is the reason (non standard nut hole) why builders are going for the Alpha Q forks now.


----------

